# Rihanna verklagt ihren Buchhalter - Sie hat keine Ahnung von Finanzen



## beachkini (6 Juli 2012)

​

Statt nur mit neuen Skandalen zu glänzen, kann Rihanna, 24, auch anders. Jetzt zeigt die Sängerin, dass sich bei ihr nicht nur alles um Friede, Freude und Party dreht. Sie verklagt nun ihren Buchhalter.

Demnach soll die Sängerin auf Tour um einige Millionen leichter geworden sein, da die Buchhalterfirma “Berdon LLP“ zu hohe Provisionen eingesteckt haben soll.

Das geht zu weit für die 24-Jährige! In New York reichte sie daraufhin mit ihrer Firma ”Tourihanna“ Klage ein. Darin wird sie als unbedarfte junge Frau dargstellt, die sich auf ihren Buchhalter verließ. Hat RiRi wirklich so wenig Ahnung von ihren Finanzen - oder spielt sie nur die Naive?

Welche Summe sie nun als Schadensersatz fordert, ist nicht bekannt, aber sicherlich hat die erfolgreiche Sängerin das Geld nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Tittelelli (6 Juli 2012)

Das ist keine unbedarfte junge Frau, die hat einen IQ von 0


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Juli 2012)

sie wär ja nicht die erste, deren Berater/Buchhalter hohe Gewinne machten und die Verluste die Stars ....


----------



## krawutz (7 Juli 2012)

Die Frau nervt langsam.


----------



## Punisher (7 Juli 2012)

recht hat sie


----------



## comatron (7 Juli 2012)

Erst ihr kaputter Kopf, dann die tote Oma, jetzt der böse Buchhalter - womit wird sie als nächstes um öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit betteln ?


----------



## Jone (7 Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info. Sie sollte sich mehr auf das konzentrieren was sie am besten kann - singen.


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Erst ihr kaputter Kopf, dann die tote Oma, jetzt der böse Buchhalter - womit wird sie als nächstes um öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit betteln ?



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## JayP (15 Juli 2012)

Jone schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Sie sollte sich mehr auf das konzentrieren was sie am besten kann - singen.



ich glaub kaum das die meisten Leute bei Rihanna Interesse an der Stimme haben


----------

